# Prayers for Penny Please (Graphic Picture)



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going to your horse. How long should something like that take to heal?

I don't have a horse yet but do have electric fencing for my pasture. I was told if I replaced it not to use PVC, and local ranch out here has a broken piece of PVC fencing on their wall as a reminder of a horse that was stabbed with that too.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> Prayers going to your horse. How long should something like that take to heal?
> 
> I don't have a horse yet but do have electric fencing for my pasture. I was told if I replaced it not to use PVC, and local ranch out here has a broken piece of PVC fencing on their wall as a reminder of a horse that was stabbed with that too.


Thank you. The last one took a little over a month, but was not as deep or wide. I'm hoping it mostly heals before I head back to college. Half of our pasture is high tensile (which we hate, but it was there when we moved in) and the other half is two stands of two-inch polytape, which we love. I hadn't heard of the problems with PVC but it makes sense. Do you plan on getting a horse?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... how awful. Praying she heals quickly and completely.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OMG... how awful. Praying she heals quickly and completely.


Thank you!


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor horsie, hope it will never be catch any infection and just heal soon. Sending more prayers and vibes..


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending intense healing prayers for Penny.
It looks so painful. May she never have to go through this again.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for a quick healing.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

poor Penny - I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry, poor Penny.

My thoughts and prayers go out to her for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone, for your thoughts and prayers. I love the support of this forum <3 I'll update again after I change her bandage this morning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks like it hurts so bad. Poor horsie. Hope she feels better soon! Fences can be hard to deal with sometimes. 

We were lucky that this fence was already put in when we moved :










Me and my dogs have been zapped by electric fences before so I hate them and won't have 'em ever lol.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

sabrinamae12 said:


> Thank you. The last one took a little over a month, but was not as deep or wide. I'm hoping it mostly heals before I head back to college. Half of our pasture is high tensile (which we hate, but it was there when we moved in) and the other half is two stands of two-inch polytape, which we love. I hadn't heard of the problems with PVC but it makes sense. Do you plan on getting a horse?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I plan to get a horse but just afraid to bite the bullet. We are new to living in the country. My daughters have taken lessons, and my 10 year old follows me around the house everyday with the craigslist listings crying for a horse. She even had a lemonade stand this week to help pay for for one. A lesson horse that we know and I fell in love with, has recently gone up for sale. I am just too scared to make the commitment, as much as I want too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I just saw this, I am so sorry about Penny. I hope she recovers quickly. 

I used to own horses when we lived in Michigan, but we boarded them at a stable. Living in the country here now, we wanted to have horses again, but financially it is not feasible. Trying to put in the fencing, get real pasture grass out there, a barn, an outdoor arena at least, just can't do it. I do miss having horses. 

Our neighbor has a horse in a wooded lot, American wire fencing on one side and electric fence on the other. The horse cannot run in there, nothing to graze on, comes to the fence and hangs her head over our side of the fence and looks longingly at our open fields. I feel so bad for her.

Wishing your Penny a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Praying for Penny.
Can anything be done so this doesn't happen, again?


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ninde'Gold said:


> That looks like it hurts so bad. Poor horsie. Hope she feels better soon! Fences can be hard to deal with sometimes.
> 
> We were lucky that this fence was already put in when we moved :
> 
> ...


That's a very nice fence. I'm so jealous! I'd love to not have electric - it scares me lol







cubbysan said:


> I plan to get a horse but just afraid to bite the bullet. We are new to living in the country. My daughters have taken lessons, and my 10 year old follows me around the house everyday with the craigslist listings crying for a horse. She even had a lemonade stand this week to help pay for for one. A lesson horse that we know and I fell in love with, has recently gone up for sale. I am just too scared to make the commitment, as much as I want too.


Aww she sounds like me when I was her age  we started with one and then jumped to six in one day. Now we're down to just four lol they're not too bad, but financially can be difficult to handle at times






cgriffin said:


> I just saw this, I am so sorry about Penny. I hope she recovers quickly.
> 
> I used to own horses when we lived in Michigan, but we boarded them at a stable. Living in the country here now, we wanted to have horses again, but financially it is not feasible. Trying to put in the fencing, get real pasture grass out there, a barn, an outdoor arena at least, just can't do it. I do miss having horses.
> 
> ...


Poor girl  I'm sure she wants nothing more than to jump the fence and hang out in your yard. Luckily we have enough open land to keep ours occupied, although we'd love more. 






Karen519 said:


> Praying for Penny.
> Can anything be done so this doesn't happen, again?


The only thing we can do is completely replace the fence. We've already removed the bottom strand, which is what is recommended for horses anyway, but somehow she still managed to get her leg through. She's extremely accident-prone. It's been a long-running joke in my house that I need to keep her wrapped in bubble wrap, line her stall with mattresses,and rename her "Dollar," since she's cost way more than pennies with her vet bills. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are two pictures of her leg, and a picture of the trooper from today. It had be heavily bleeding, so I didn't change it yesterday. Today, it was just a little bloody (yay!) And I think is already looking better. She is a little swollen around her pastern, but definitely not anything unexpected. Thank you so much for the prayers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She really did a number on herself. I hope it heals well. Is there something on the other side of the fence she is trying to get to?


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> She really did a number on herself. I hope it heals well. Is there something on the other side of the fence she is trying to get to?


Yes she did. And not that I'm aware of. There's a farmer's field on one side, more pasture on another side, and the neighbor's on another. Nothing she hasn't seen for the last four years. She generally either rolls right next to the fence and ends up with her legs through it, or wheels around and plants her back foot through other side of the wire. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ouch! poor gal, hope she heals up soon!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What about wearing socks all the time... at least on her front legs. Then if she does get hooked on the fence it shouldn't hurt her as much ???


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh those are neat. It always happens on her back legs, so we'd have to put them on her hind legs. Unfortunately, she's one of those "always in heat" mares, so they would get nasty very quickly... Pretty much our only option is new fence, I think


----------



## DeannaF (Jul 24, 2013)

Praying for a complete and quick recovery!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sabrinamae12 said:


> Yes she did. And not that I'm aware of. There's a farmer's field on one side, more pasture on another side, and the neighbor's on another. Nothing she hasn't seen for the last four years. She generally either rolls right next to the fence and ends up with her legs through it, or wheels around and plants her back foot through other side of the wire.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your family is right about the bubble wrap!

Seriously, I hope it heals quickly. It must be really painful, poor girl.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Another update. I forgot to take pictures when we changed the bandage yesterday, so I didn't bother posting, but here it is today. Lots of pink and little if any swelling. The area itself is about four inches wide and six inches long. I have to cover two pads with QuickDerm to cover the whole wound. She's halfway through her Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim doses, and so far, not a hint of infection  please ignore her dirty stall. We rinse the wound with soapy water before bandaging it, so instead of trying to keep a tub under her foot to catch the runoff, I just let it run to the floor and clean her stall right afterwards. I would do it outside, but the flies would be worse and she would never hold still lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to see Penny's leg is improving and there's no infection. 

She sure did a job on herself, that has to be painful.

She's beautiful.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Its looking really good, the granulation is doing well. If she starts to build up a lot of proud flesh consider equiade 
Proud Flesh - EQUAIDE
Its also great for wounds like these. When my mare had a bad trailer accident she ended up with nearly every joint bandaged. The equaide got recommended to me, I was skeptical about it you see all kinds of things over 30 years of having horses. But it worked better then I could have hoped she healed with no proud flesh at all and no scars at all even the hair grew in normal. Shyloh had a bad proud flesh scar from years and years ago that was near one of the new wounds and it ate it away till it was flat.
It doesn't sting or burn and it works best with bandages. Its amazing what a horse can get into, but she looking great and coming right along.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ouch! Prayers for continued recovery.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Altairss said:


> Its looking really good, the granulation is doing well. If she starts to build up a lot of proud flesh consider equiade
> Proud Flesh - EQUAIDE
> Its also great for wounds like these. When my mare had a bad trailer accident she ended up with nearly every joint bandaged. The equaide got recommended to me, I was skeptical about it you see all kinds of things over 30 years of having horses. But it worked better then I could have hoped she healed with no proud flesh at all and no scars at all even the hair grew in normal. Shyloh had a bad proud flesh scar from years and years ago that was near one of the new wounds and it ate it away till it was flat.
> It doesn't sting or burn and it works best with bandages. Its amazing what a horse can get into, but she looking great and coming right along.



Thanks for the recommendation. Maybe we'll look into it. When our paint mare did almost the same thing last year, the vet gave us QuickDerm. The stuff is amazing. No proud flesh ever developed and it healed nearly completely in a month, with hair growth as well. I've even used it on myself  I did a side-by-side comparison today, and it looks so much better after just three treatments. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is another update. The first two pictures are from yesterday, the next two from today, and the last one is my sleepy pony  we had a little setback today - sometime during the night, Penny's bandage fell a bit, exposing about an inch of the wound. So when I changed it today, I had to wash pieces out of it with soapy water. Luckily, she's getting to be a pro at this lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

7/31, 8/1, 8/2, and 8/3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry that Penny has had this nasty injury, looks v.painful indeed  I'm glad to see that it is improving though, you're doing a great job.

By the way..she is absolutely beautiful! Such a stunning looking mare


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> Sorry that Penny has had this nasty injury, looks v.painful indeed  I'm glad to see that it is improving though, you're doing a great job.
> 
> By the way..she is absolutely beautiful! Such a stunning looking mare


Thank you very much! I think she's lovely but she's such a pain in the butt  I'm glad she's improving as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

8/4 and 8/5

The white in the second picture is a foaming wound fly spray called Catron IV. It repels numerous insects and kills screwworms and the like. I use it while I wait for her leg to dry out before I rewrap it. It's pretty wonderful stuff 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like it is healing really well!


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Ouch! What a tough girl, if I had one of those I'd be weeping my head off. I'm glad Penny is better


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny's wound is looking so much better, she's coming along really nicely.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone  here it is from today. I'll be leaving Friday for a week in West Virginia and then moving back to college two days after that. I hope my mom can handle this crazy mare lol and I've also attached a picture of my clingy golden boy watching and waiting while I changed the bandage 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Praying for your sweet Penny-looks like it's healing nicely and how sweet-your Golden keeping watch!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been MIA for a while due to classes and vacation, but I wanted to post a picture from Sunday's bandage change. I think it's looking so much better. No proud flesh, a great epithelial border, and good blood flow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Picture update: 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really wonderful to see how well her leg is healing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Still gross:yuck:, but much improved. Excellent!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Poor baby...glad she is healing.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Another update. It's getting so small I can't even get a nice picture because my flash makes it hard to see  should be closed very soon! 

Eta: the pink you can see in the second picture surrounding the wound is all new growth. I'm more than happy with the progress for sure

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Side by side comparison. Not only has the wound shrunk, but her tail has grown 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking good, I am glad she is healing so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sabrina*

Sabrina

Thank God that Penny is better! Wow! What an improvement!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny's leg really really looks great.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

looking great, good job taking such care of her!


----------

